# Keeping cows or donkeys with sheep



## Southdown (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone keep cows or donkeys with their sheep?  (I'm sure donkeys are common, however.)  If so, how are they together?  Can they share the same pasture or pen?  Do they get along?  Could a cow hurt the sheep?


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 16, 2014)

No I didn't.    It is much more likely for  a donkey,  or even a mini donkey, to chase, bite, maul, kick, or KILL a sheep or any other animal than a cow ever would.  I have heard of it as well as seen  a neighbor's donkey maul and  kill a  4 month old lamb.


----------



## Southdown (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Southdown (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone have cows with sheep?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 20, 2014)

I keep cows in with our sheep all the time. The mini horses stay with them on occasion and are fine with them. 

Donkeys can live with sheep too, but you have to get the right donkey. Some are excellent and some are awful.


----------



## Southdown (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it ok to have them on the same pasture and in the same pen in the barn at night?  I suppose it could depend on the individual cow.  I'm considering a cow that has horns and my sheep are polled.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 21, 2014)

I would NOT pen them together ever, at all. In fact, we had trouble with them all on the same 1 acre pasture (2 ewes and 2 almost-adult-sized heifers). I would also tell you to get a polled cow--ours that had horns would literally charge the ewes from across the pasture with their horns at sheep level and the sheep would scatter just in time. Once, the more aggressive of the two heifers cornered a 2 month old lamb against the fence and nearly mushed it just through what she thought was "reminder" headbutting, as a cow would remind an unruly calf to leave her alone. These were high-strung Holsteins, however, and are now beef. A calmer breed may work for your situation. Just give them plenty of room and please do not pen them together at night--one stray kick and a lamb is injured or dead. Maybe build a nighttime cow stall at one end of the barn instead?


----------



## Southdown (Aug 22, 2014)

I could build a separate pen for cows in the barn.  I was considering a miniature Scottish Highland.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2014)

Letting them graze together can work, our neighbour does that with his two calves and a small herd of sheep. But I agree penning them together could cause some problems.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 22, 2014)

I've heard really good things about Highland temperaments, so hopefully those would be present in the miniature variety as well! I've seen a lot of people around here grazing sheep or goats and cattle together with no trouble, so I'm sure it can be done safely, just did not work out for us at all.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 22, 2014)

i keep my horses, goats and sheep all together out in the big pasture but don't let the horses come into the smaller night time pen that the sheep and goats sleep in.  i tried it but the horses would try to kick and bite the others if there was food or hay involved.  had a bottle calf a couple of years ago who was small enough to go in and out but as he got bigger he got to doing the same thing so out he went too.  i just put a couple of bars on the gate so the sheep and goats could go under but the bigger horses and cow couldn't.


----------

